# how do u get fur off the rabbit before cooking



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

i was just wondering how im not too good at this ANYONE KNOW HOW??


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Propane torch works god. Best not to get any on it.

I have a small gambrel that works great. Before that I would hold on to one leg and skin the whole thing, never setting it down. After skinning I would lay it on clean newspaper and gut, cut feet and head off.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Skining a rabbit is easy I take your knife and cut right up the chest like you would a deer cut around the head grab the skin with your hand and give a good pull, it will peel off like a banana. For me I gut the rabbit in the field by pressing it out the rear of the rabbit. I know some people think this is bad but my family has been doing for decades and nobody has ever gotten sick from it. 

fulldraw


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I skin a rabbit the same as a deer, that is, I hang it from the hind legs. skin the hind legs and then you can just grab the hide and give a pull.


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

I`ve found the easiest way to skin a rabbit is to slice the hide around the rabbits chest cavity. Not nose to butt, around the body right around the rib cage. Then pull in opposite directions, the hide/ fur comes off rather easy.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Try this..cut from the base of the neck down to the tail on the back...peel away the skin and cut off the legs and fillet the meat off the back and ribcage. also heard if you wet the hair this will prevent hair on the skin


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

I field dress the rabbit before putting it my game bag. Then later i pull the hide up from the back and make a cut big enough to put both hands in and pull in opposite direction. This works for me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i raised rabbit for years and butchered about 50 a month. best way is to hang them by the hind legs. i had nails driven into the wall of my barn so i could do 20 at once. cut the heads off and let them bleed out. cut around the hind leg and in a v down to the belly. then depending on the temprature. a warm carcus skins easier. cut down to the neck, or simply strip the skin down inside out till all thats left is the front feet inside. cut these off with wire cutters . then gut and wash the carcus. i wait to gut so you don't get fur inside.

this should give you a virtually hair free rabbit. cover any remaining hair with flour salt and pepper and cook him up


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

hold by hind leg and grab fur with other hand near the foot and pull you will pull off pieces but it comes off in less than a minute. 

AW


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Par boil the rabbit for just a short while, it will remove any hair before cooking.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Adam Waszak said:


> hold by hind leg and grab fur with other hand near the foot and pull you will pull off pieces but it comes off in less than a minute.
> 
> AW


You guys are nuts. The quote above is the way to go. Once you get the leg hair off you can pull the rest down with one motion all the way past the head. I would never cut into a rabbits chest until the fur is off. A knife won't even go near it until the fur is off.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

john warren said:


> i raised rabbit for years and butchered about 50 a month. best way is to hang them by the hind legs. i had nails driven into the wall of my barn so i could do 20 at once. cut the heads off and let them bleed out. cut around the hind leg and in a v down to the belly. then depending on the temprature. a warm carcus skins easier. cut down to the neck, or simply strip the skin down inside out till all thats left is the front feet inside. cut these off with wire cutters . then gut and wash the carcus. i wait to gut so you don't get fur inside.
> 
> this should give you a virtually hair free rabbit. cover any remaining hair with flour salt and pepper and cook him up


Whoa, this just gave me a flash back from the movie "Roger and I" the lady in Flint with the sign out front that said, "Pets or Meat." Thanks for reminding me, that was a very entertaining scene in the movie.


----------

